# Vegetarian Restaurants



## marc_dekens (Feb 15, 2010)

I wrote a thread on Slow Food some three weeks ago, asking whether anyone new about ecofood, slow food and sustainable food production in general. Got a few reactions on that, for which I want to say thanks to all who answered.

In the meantime I travelled to Silves and discovered a nice vegetarian restaurant called Alfarroba (Rua Cândido dos Reis 107, for those who want to go there). Chefe Augusto will cook on request, when it is not too busy, as I found out. He does nice saturday evenings with Food Art (nice surprise what that is).

Does anyone know more restaurants with a reasonable amount of veggie meals on the menu? I want to surprise my girlfriend with a nice, romantic dinner at the oceanshore somewhere in the Algarve.

Thank you for your time,

Marc


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



marc_dekens said:


> I wrote a thread on Slow Food some three weeks ago, asking whether anyone new about ecofood, slow food and sustainable food production in general. Got a few reactions on that, for which I want to say thanks to all who answered.
> 
> In the meantime I travelled to Silves and discovered a nice vegetarian restaurant called Alfarroba (Rua Cândido dos Reis 107, for those who want to go there). Chefe Augusto will cook on request, when it is not too busy, as I found out. He does nice saturday evenings with Food Art (nice surprise what that is).
> 
> ...


Hi Marc

As you know the Algarve is a big place I have a friend in Lagos if you let the Forum know where you intend to be i will ask for you.

Peterfc 666?
Thank you for your time,


----------

